# Looking for some feeedback on workout plan



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 18, 2013)

Now that I am dropping weight on Paleo it is time to get back to lifting.  My cardio has been primarly biking and rucking.  I've done a regular 4x/week fullbody workout to keep what I've had, but feeling good and want to push things a bit.  Here's what I am doing now, and seeing some decent results, any feedback is appreciated.  I workout at Lifetime Fitness so have access to pretty much anything I need.

*Mon:  Chest/Shoulders/Triceps (all are 4 sets of 12 w/90 sec rest between sets)*
Barbell Bench
Dumbbell Bench:

Standing dumbbell Presses
Standing barbell shoulder (lifting the barbell from extended arms up to chin)

Behind head dumbbell raises
Machine Tricep pushdowns

*Tue:  Legs/Back/Bi's*
Squats - 5 sets of 12

Lat Pulldowns
Back Extentions

Barbell Curls
Dumbbell Curls
Dumbell Hammer Curls

*Wed:  - Cardio

Thurs/Fri:  lift (see Mon/Tues)

Saturday - Cardio

Sunday - Full Rest*


----------



## CDG (Aug 18, 2013)

What are your goals?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 18, 2013)

CDG said:


> What are your goals?


Can't believe I didn't add that. 

I'm just 43 so looking to add some strength; as well as defined muscle.  My body responds well to working out and I have strong upper body so I want to see how much real muscle I can put on...before I can't.


----------



## CDG (Aug 18, 2013)

I had great results with adding size and strength following Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 program.  It rotates around 4 main lifts plus accessory work and he has multiple permutations of it based on your goals.  I would recommend looking up his Boring But Big version of 5/3/1.

http://www.jimwendler.com/2013/05/boring-but-big/


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 18, 2013)

I find it interesting that you have ONE leg exercise (squats) and THREE for your biceps.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 18, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> I find it interesting that you have ONE leg exercise (squats) and THREE for your biceps.



There is a method to the madness...ya know the stereotypical muscle-head with the huge upper body and the scrawny    legs?  I suffer from the opposite problem.  My legs are huge, and by huge I mean defined quads/calfs - if my upper body was as toned as my lower I'd be in magazines.  I've worked for YEARS to get size in my biceps - forget it; triceps yes, biceps no.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 18, 2013)

Try mixing opposing muscle groups, i.e.: back/triceps or chest/biceps
Also, I'm a huge proponent of 5/3/1.  If you eat right, the size will come.  You can keep it very simple and see some great strength gains.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 18, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Try mixing opposing muscle groups, i.e.: back/triceps or chest/biceps
> Also, I'm a huge proponent of 5/3/1.  If you eat right, the size will come.  You can keep it very simple and see some great strength gains.


 

Thanks for that...with any trainers I've worked out with they've always encouraged "push" excercises on day1 and "pull" on day2.  I'm going to look at mixing some of those together.  By 5/3/1, do you mean 5 reps at max, 3 reps at max, and 1 rep at max?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 18, 2013)

4 week progression.  
1 - 5 reps/5 reps/5+ max reps
2 - 3 reps/3 reps/3+ max reps
3 - 5 reps/3 reps/1+ max reps
4 - Deload

It's all based around 90% of your 1RM for each lift.  You can apply it to the big 4 lifts or any movement you want to really.  I loved that it's a very linear progression based on a number instead of just going into the gym and randomly choosing how many plates to throw on the bar.


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 19, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Now that I am dropping weight on Paleo it is time to get back to lifting.  My cardio has been primarly biking and rucking.  I've done a regular 4x/week fullbody workout to keep what I've had, but feeling good and want to push things a bit.  Here's what I am doing now, and seeing some decent results, any feedback is appreciated.  I workout at Lifetime Fitness so have access to pretty much anything I need.
> 
> 
> *Tue:  Legs/Back/Bi's*
> ...



I'd suggest some Deadlifts to add to your back routine... As long as you don't have any injuries preventing your execution of the exercise. Overall good routine. 

ZM


----------



## DAVE101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Along the lines of what others have said: drop one or two bicep exercises for deads. Doing more exercises doesn't mean better results. Stick with one curl version and get as strong as you can with it. After a while, change it out for another variation. Chin ups will also help out bicep growth and is preferred over lat pulldowns in the strength community. Chins and one bicep isolation is plenty. Emphasize the quality of your lifts rather than quantity.


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not usually one to promote any type of "organized" workout regime, however I've been doing the "Gym Jones" stuff for a little while now and I'm quite convinced that the workouts work.  At the moment I've been concentrating on endurance, and I've noticed AMAZING improvements.  There are some strength gain workouts in there as well that I'm sure are outstanding.  This guy designs workouts for some high level Mil/Civilian/Gov guys as well as designs the workouts for movie stars such as the latest Superman.  There are various workouts based on what your goals are.  I'd suggest checking it out.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Aug 19, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> I find it interesting that you have ONE leg exercise (squats) and THREE for your biceps.


First thing I noticed is that your leg work is severely lacking. Big houses are built on solid foundations. You should think of your body in the same way...

SBG sends.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Aug 20, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> I find it interesting that you have ONE leg exercise (squats) and THREE for your biceps.


 
To echo what Cric said. If I was working with you and the goals you outlined I would design something vastly different. 

You stated you want to get stronger and gain lbm (lean body mass), but you are overly taxing your ability to recover. You are also 43. Even if you were in your 20's I wouldn't recommend your program. I see it a lot, people tend to make things more complicated then they need to be. All we need to do here is signal an adaptive response and recover (train and rest/nutrition).
Once the fire is lit we don't need to continue striking matches....

I see 4 pushing movements, you are asking for a shoulder injury or developing kyphosis (hunched through the thoracic spine). Where is the counter to these? I would want more rowing, pulling. I see one pulling movement.  Not to mention that all of these shoulder/chest exercises are not needed, stimulate and get out of the way, stimulate and get out of the way.

With the amount of volume you have, your age, goals, it is IMO going to be nearly impossible to progress. I don't even see any type of progression programmed here.  The volume as I mentioned earlier is something that doesn't  sit well with me. If you were cutting then there would be more of a justification for it.  One exercise/two-three sets done twice a week is all that is needed for biceps in MOST individuals.  Here is something I would have you do. There is a formula used to figure your starting weight at the  rep ranges listed  but for the sake of this post I am going to omit that unless you wish to utilize it. WITHOUT that equation then just doing this program is not going to be effective.

Again, this program is something I would have someone do if they were trying to gain mass/strength along bodybuilding parameters:

Week 1-3
1min rest between exercises
2min rest between sets
All supersets have a 2min rest between exercises.
All movements have a 2sec concentric/3sec eccentric with a squeeze at the top. We're not just throwing weights around here, keep the mind/muscle link.

Mon: back/abs
Bent over rows:
7reps wide grip
10 reps shoulder width grip

lat pull downs:
10 reps reverse grip shoulder width
7 reps wide grip

Deadlift:
2 sets 7 reps

Abdominals:
2 supersets 12-15 reps
Rope crunches/hanging knee raises 

Tues: OFF  light aerobic based cardio is allowed. Take the dog for a walk, ride your bike ect.  I don't like to see this for more than 20 min. You can also program in a tabata session if you want. I think I would like to see you complete one cycle though ( 6 weeks).

Wed: Chest/bis/tris

Incline barbell:
7 reps shoulder width
10 reps wide

Flat Dumbell Benchpress:
10 reps elbows out but not at a complete 90 degree angle
10 reps elbows in close to the body

Dips: Bodyweight as many as you can do

Hammer Curls:
1. 15 reps
2. 12 reps

Skullcrushers/Lying Tricep Extension
2 sets for 12 reps

Thurs: OFF(cardio is allowed)

Fri: Legs
2 Supersets of 12 reps of Leg Curls and Back extension(roman chair). This really should be called a hip extension. I don't like to see any movement through the lumbar and the person should positioned to where the majority of the motion is occurring through the hip.

Leg press or Squats. 3 x 10 reps. Wide, Shoulder Width and Narrow stances.

Calves: 2 supersets 15 reps. standing calf raises knees locked/another set knees unlocked

Sat: Shoulders/Tris/Bis

2 supersets of Lateral raises/Rear delt flies for 12 reps

Seated shoulder press with dumbells or barbells for 3 sets
11, 9, 8 reps

Barbell curls: shoulder width 3 sets
12, 10, 8 reps

Tricep rope extension 3 x 15 reps

Take Sunday off minus the light cardio and start again on Monday.

After the third week, the fourth week changes to 3 min between sets/2min. between exercises. The timing for supersets stays the same.

This continues through weeks 4-6. At the end of your first cycle you will have take your numbers (poundages) and plug them into a NEW six week cycle.

You will then use the new numbers in the old rest scheme of week 1-3, 1 min between exercises/2min. between sets.

Training time is between 20-35 min. This does not count warming up, foam rolling, prehab exercises ect.


I hope this has helped some.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 20, 2013)

Have you looked into a personal trainer?


----------



## txpj007 (Aug 20, 2013)

Zach M said:


> I'd suggest some Deadlifts to add to your back routine... As long as you don't have any injuries preventing your execution of the exercise. Overall good routine.
> 
> ZM


 
....and thats how you hurt your back.  Deadlifts=legs not back exercise


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 20, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> ....and thats how you hurt your back.  Deadlifts=legs not back exercise



When executed properly, doesn't Deadlift involve back muscles as well?


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 20, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> ....and thats how you hurt your back.  Deadlifts=legs not back exercise



Deadlifts are ideal for upper/lower back development and especially strength. Injuries happen when the person doing the exercise locks out their legs and focuses more on back pulling rather than movement at the hips. I am definitely one who has learned the hard way when it comes to technique with deadlifts.

Also in regards to Oohrah's workout... With a plan of working out legs and back on the same day, deadlifts can target both muscle groups.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 20, 2013)

DL's are definitely one of the best all around lifts you can do, and properly executed will involve both the legs and the back - among other things.

If you want the biceps ditch the curls for dead hang chin-ups.

I agree with the above posts about implementing the row, I'm a big fan of what it can do for you and the fact that it is low impact is a fringe benefit.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Aug 20, 2013)

He will get bigger biceps if he ditches all of the volume he currently has (12 sets in one session). There is no way he is going to make any progression on that.

Ooh, you need to really dial it back some and move it up in other areas. Also, you must become a recovery NAZI. You have to treat your diet, sleep, supplementation, soft tissue work ALL as training sessions.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> He will get bigger biceps if he ditches all of the volume he currently has (12 sets in one session). There is no way he is going to make any progression on that.
> 
> Ooh, you need to really dial it back some and move it up in other areas. Also, you must become a recovery NAZI. You have to treat your diet, sleep, supplementation, soft tissue work ALL as training sessions.


....and....

This is where I struggle. Never had any of that formal training. My recover is a protien shake and glutimine after each workout.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 20, 2013)

A foam roller, a lacrosse ball, and a 1" PVC pipe will do wonders. If you can snag some resistance bands, even better.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Aug 20, 2013)

goon175 said:


> A foam roller, a lacrosse ball, and a 1" PVC pipe will do wonders. If you can snag some resistance bands, even better.


 
and to piggyback on what my friend here said, cold showers post workout for 2-3 min. I'm talking ICE cold, then I switch it up to HOT 2-3 min. and then back to cold.  Prior to going to bed I drink a magnesium supplement (natural calm) 30 min before sleeping, I do this while I soak in a hot tub. Ofcourse if you don't have hot tub then use your bath ;).

Invest in getting a massage once every two weeks. Sleep like it's your job. You can NOT catch up on sleep.

Also being a Paleo guy, you should be familiar with Robb Wolf about Natural Calm. It's cheap and I really notice a difference in helping me dose off.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2013)

Regarding sleep...I will look into the Natural Calm.  Currently it is a 3mg Melatonin an hour before bed that puts me out.

Tomorrow after work I will take some time and really read through the comments in this thread about my workout...pretty much been doing same routine since...forever?  A few things I've picked up on to look into:

-  better sleep habits (how'd you know!)
- recovery after the workout is more than a flippin shake
- too many reps on the arms (go heavier with less reps)
- Pullups are your friend (not mine, but I'll work on becoming chummier...fuck, i HATE pull ups)
- My wife uses a foam roller...guess I can too.

Thanks again for the feedback...


----------

